# Related Sites > SqlCredit >  DecryptByCert requires double-cast?

## rgarrison

*(This thread is associated with Part 6 of the SqlCredit series (published June 22, 2007).*

I was not able to make the decryption (to a bigint or smallint) work without doing a double-cast. If you have a better way, please share.

----------

